# Watering Friends Flowers



## cheri_j (Jan 2, 2018)

When you come across your friends garden that needs watering, do you water every dry plant or just a couple to get the friends powder?  

I started out just watering a couple and leaving all the rest for other players to water and get the friends powder too, but I don't think this is the case.  I know my garden never gets watered even though I get a lot of kudos.  So now I water anything that needs to be watered if visiting another players garden.  

I was just curious as to how other players were doing this.


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 2, 2018)

I always leave some for other players. You get one friend powder whether you water one or all of them. It seems that most water them all which leaves nothing for anyone else, so I don't water them all.


----------



## likalaruku (Jan 3, 2018)

I so rarely encounter anyone who's garden needs watering, that I really don't bother visiting them anymore.

But if I'm at a camp to give a new friend a kudos, & I can clearly see a withered plant before even entering the garden area, I'll go in & water everything wilted.


----------



## BunnyHunny (Jan 4, 2018)

There should be a symbol or something on the friends list if their garden needs watering.

I water them all because it is annoying to go into my garden, see someone has watered 1 plant, and then have to water and wait an hour for hybrids.

Your best bet to find flowers in need of watering is to check friends that were last online 1-3 hours ago... More than that and regular flowers willl have already bloomed.


----------



## Marisska (Jan 5, 2018)

I didn't know you could get friend powder just by watering one... I used to water all of them, but now I guess I'll just do it once


----------



## OswinOswald (Jan 7, 2018)

I usually water everything because I feel like there aren't enough people out there watering and I want to make sure my friends' flowers grow on schedule! If I'm feeling like sharing the wealth for friend powders, I'll check which are rare sprouts (the ones that take 4 hours to grow and will wilt and stop growing without one watering, basically any non-red/yellow/orange/white blooms) and just water those and leave the rest for others. 
Like someone else mentioned, soil gets dry after 1hr, and flowers bloom in 3-4 hours, so checking friends who have been online recently is your best bet for finding flowers to water.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 7, 2018)

OswinOswald said:


> I usually water everything because I feel like there aren't enough people out there watering and I want to make sure my friends' flowers grow on schedule!



Until we have an icon that indicates a friend's garden needs to be watered, this may be the best course of action to take. A lot of my friends said they've simply stopped checking gardens because it takes too long to filter through them, and the one or two bags of friend powder you get (if you're lucky) just aren't worth the hassle. I tend to water a majority of the flowers when I visit a friend, and I will leave a few for others (just in case), but I also don't want my friend's flowers to wither.


----------

